# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Continue line of VBA code on the next line

## peacelittleone

I have a really long formula I am trying to set a cell value to.

Is there a way to break the code up over several lines to make it more readable and help me debug?

TIA!

Heather.

----------


## Roman

Hi Peacelittleone,
the way is like this:

first part of something _
second part of something _
third part of  the thing

Note there's a break before each _

----------


## Roman

there's a blank space before each _

(still working on my english..)

----------


## Tom Ogilvy

If you mean formula and not VBA code, then I don't believe you can.
General approach is to put complete subelements of the formula in separate
cells and get these working individually, then start combining them.


--
Regards,
Tom Ogilvy

"peacelittleone"
<peacelittleone.1r4w78_1119622311.0067@excelforum-nospam.com> wrote in
message news:peacelittleone.1r4w78_1119622311.0067@excelforum-nospam.com...
>
> I have a really long formula I am trying to set a cell value to.
>
> Is there a way to break the code up over several lines to make it more
> readable and help me debug?
>
> TIA!
>
> Heather.
>
>
> --
> peacelittleone
>
>
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> peacelittleone's Profile:
http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=20937
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=381939
>

----------


## Roman

Well if you mean formula than you can do one thing:

write the formula in Notepad on as many rowd as you need and then copy
it into formula bar (click into formula bar paste the formula text).

This works for me in MS Excel 2000

----------


## Tom Ogilvy

I see you did say VBA code in the subject.  this just emphasizes that you
should put all the pertinent information in the body of your question to
minimize misinterpretation.

--
Regards,
Tom Ogilvy

"Tom Ogilvy" <twogilvy@msn.com> wrote in message
news:OqrQAoMeFHA.1660@TK2MSFTNGP10.phx.gbl...
> If you mean formula and not VBA code, then I don't believe you can.
> General approach is to put complete subelements of the formula in separate
> cells and get these working individually, then start combining them.
>
>
> --
> Regards,
> Tom Ogilvy
>
> "peacelittleone"
> <peacelittleone.1r4w78_1119622311.0067@excelforum-nospam.com> wrote in
> message
news:peacelittleone.1r4w78_1119622311.0067@excelforum-nospam.com...
> >
> > I have a really long formula I am trying to set a cell value to.
> >
> > Is there a way to break the code up over several lines to make it more
> > readable and help me debug?
> >
> > TIA!
> >
> > Heather.
> >
> >
> > --
> > peacelittleone
> >
> >
> > ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > peacelittleone's Profile:
> http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=20937
> > View this thread:
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=381939
> >
>
>

----------


## GB

Another way is that while you are typing in the information to the cell, that
if you press Alt-Enter at each point you would like to establish a break,
then it will give you a new line for each Alt-Enter performed.

This is what copying to the notepad is similar to, but without going to an
outside utility.  I think though also, that each Enter is counted as a
character against the total number of characters that can be entered into the
cell, so keep that in mind also.



"peacelittleone" wrote:

>
> I have a really long formula I am trying to set a cell value to.
>
> Is there a way to break the code up over several lines to make it more
> readable and help me debug?
>
> TIA!
>
> Heather.
>
>
> --
> peacelittleone
>
>
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> peacelittleone's Profile: http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=20937
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=381939
>
>

----------


## Tom Ogilvy

You also might need to remove them to use the formula.

--
Regards,
Tom Ogilvy


"GB" <GB@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:4344D1AD-6F95-4396-82CA-2133273A8BEB@microsoft.com...
> Another way is that while you are typing in the information to the cell,
that
> if you press Alt-Enter at each point you would like to establish a break,
> then it will give you a new line for each Alt-Enter performed.
>
> This is what copying to the notepad is similar to, but without going to an
> outside utility.  I think though also, that each Enter is counted as a
> character against the total number of characters that can be entered into
the
> cell, so keep that in mind also.
>
>
>
> "peacelittleone" wrote:
>
> >
> > I have a really long formula I am trying to set a cell value to.
> >
> > Is there a way to break the code up over several lines to make it more
> > readable and help me debug?
> >
> > TIA!
> >
> > Heather.
> >
> >
> > --
> > peacelittleone
> >
> >
> > ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > peacelittleone's Profile:
http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=20937
> > View this thread:
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=381939
> >
> >

----------


## GB

I tried creating an if formula, using the alt-enter technique, and the
formula worked, I had it set up like this:

=if(
B1<>"",
"Hello",
"Goodbye"
)

And worked, no errors.
Though it would not have worked, if I hadn't gone back and remembered to put
the commas in that I was originally missing.  :Smilie: 


"Tom Ogilvy" wrote:

> You also might need to remove them to use the formula.
>
> --
> Regards,
> Tom Ogilvy
>
>
> "GB" <GB@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:4344D1AD-6F95-4396-82CA-2133273A8BEB@microsoft.com...
> > Another way is that while you are typing in the information to the cell,
> that
> > if you press Alt-Enter at each point you would like to establish a break,
> > then it will give you a new line for each Alt-Enter performed.
> >
> > This is what copying to the notepad is similar to, but without going to an
> > outside utility.  I think though also, that each Enter is counted as a
> > character against the total number of characters that can be entered into
> the
> > cell, so keep that in mind also.
> >
> >
> >
> > "peacelittleone" wrote:
> >
> > >
> > > I have a really long formula I am trying to set a cell value to.
> > >
> > > Is there a way to break the code up over several lines to make it more
> > > readable and help me debug?
> > >
> > > TIA!
> > >
> > > Heather.
> > >
> > >
> > > --
> > > peacelittleone
> > >
> > >
> > > ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > peacelittleone's Profile:
> http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=20937
> > > View this thread:
> http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=381939
> > >
> > >
>
>
>

----------


## Tom Ogilvy

Obviously I tried as well and it didn't

=Sum(C2:C23)

hit enter and it works

select right after SUM and do Alt+Enter

then exit the cell and it shows #Name error.

You can let Excel correct it, but it puts in a mountain of spaces and some
extra parens.

Nonetheless, the OP was apparently talking about VBA code.
--
Regards,
Tom Ogilvy

"GB" <GB@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:2DEC668B-170F-4600-A1C9-BB2BA484F164@microsoft.com...
> I tried creating an if formula, using the alt-enter technique, and the
> formula worked, I had it set up like this:
>
> =if(
> B1<>"",
> "Hello",
> "Goodbye"
> )
>
> And worked, no errors.
> Though it would not have worked, if I hadn't gone back and remembered to
put
> the commas in that I was originally missing.  :Smilie: 
>
>
> "Tom Ogilvy" wrote:
>
> > You also might need to remove them to use the formula.
> >
> > --
> > Regards,
> > Tom Ogilvy
> >
> >
> > "GB" <GB@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> > news:4344D1AD-6F95-4396-82CA-2133273A8BEB@microsoft.com...
> > > Another way is that while you are typing in the information to the
cell,
> > that
> > > if you press Alt-Enter at each point you would like to establish a
break,
> > > then it will give you a new line for each Alt-Enter performed.
> > >
> > > This is what copying to the notepad is similar to, but without going
to an
> > > outside utility.  I think though also, that each Enter is counted as a
> > > character against the total number of characters that can be entered
into
> > the
> > > cell, so keep that in mind also.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > "peacelittleone" wrote:
> > >
> > > >
> > > > I have a really long formula I am trying to set a cell value to.
> > > >
> > > > Is there a way to break the code up over several lines to make it
more
> > > > readable and help me debug?
> > > >
> > > > TIA!
> > > >
> > > > Heather.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > --
> > > > peacelittleone
> > > >
> > > >
> > >
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > > peacelittleone's Profile:
> > http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=20937
> > > > View this thread:
> > http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=381939
> > > >
> > > >
> >
> >
> >

----------

